# Bearded Old Man Whiskey Bottle



## lucyglass (Feb 24, 2015)

>Clear bottle w/cap tho dented, can still read the stamped words "Montreal Canada consolidated distilleries made in usa"
>Old man w/bootlegger hat and a beard that wraps around to back of bottle
> bottom stamped with "10" and a diamond overlapping a center of circle 

 I can't get the pictures to upload but just looking for some background info...

<3 please and thank you


----------



## lucyglass (Feb 24, 2015)

Too large even when I cropped away 70% but it's probably just my phone...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 24, 2015)

It sounds like Gooderham and Worts. Does it have G&W or similar on it?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 24, 2015)

Here's a better picture FROM


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 24, 2015)

I think it's a prohibition era bottle, there were lots of Canadian distilleries that operated primarily for illegal export to the United States.  I've never seen this particular one though, the United Distilleries bottle from Vancouver is much more common.


----------



## LC (Feb 24, 2015)

Always thought that was a cool bottle , have a couple of them but I do not remember mine having any embossing at all except for maybe the bottom , haven't looked at them in ages . Mine are both amber , dug a large one years ago , regretfully it was cracked pretty much all over .


----------



## lucyglass (Mar 2, 2015)

Too large even when I cropped away 70% but it's probably just my phone...


----------



## lucyglass (Mar 2, 2015)

Mine is clear glass. It's by far the favorite bottle in my collection. I collect for attraction value and the effort of discovery not for monetary value nor resale. It's just nice to know whether I should be putting it on a higher shelf where my kids can't reach it.


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 2, 2015)

The diamond and circle always relates to Owens Illinoi poducts for me.RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 11, 2015)

So I guess the thread stopped here.  I collect all kinds of glass products - but I concentrate on the glass that was hand blown with a blowpipe.  I am always looking for the process of making clues of what was done to make the item.  Pontil Marks, tooled finishes, mold venting, mold repair , and the glass pinch creations where the parison is caught in the closing mold, and created a pinched flat half leaf form that dropped into the mold, and when the mold was again closed the bottles parison blown our the half leaf is stuck to the surface of the produced bottle.  It is something we didn't have to worry about in the modern glass making world I worked in for several years.  RED M.


----------



## logueb (Mar 19, 2015)

Here's some pics of the one I have. Embossed on base. Hard to read but I guess that it is a cursive G and W.[attachment=3-19-2015 001.JPG] [attachment=3-19-2015 002.JPG] [attachment=3-19-2015 004.JPG]


----------



## dawnloree33 (Nov 23, 2015)

I have the amber colored glass bottle, but only one spot on the back for a label.


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 24, 2015)

is it papaw Wever ?. Spirit Bear ?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 24, 2015)

sunrunner said:
			
		

> is it papaw Wever ?. Spirit Bear ?



I'm not understanding, Jim?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 24, 2015)

Maybe it's just the fury face thing? Could be Powell "Pauline" Weaver and a spirit bear (which is a complement) I'd think. [8|]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 24, 2015)

This bear is so confused....


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## jmv (Jun 12, 2018)

*Bearded Old Man Whiskey Bottle - identified! G&W Old Cutter American Bourbon Whiskey*



lucyglass said:


> >Clear bottle w/cap tho dented, can still read the stamped words "Montreal Canada consolidated distilleries made in usa"
> >Old man w/bootlegger hat and a beard that wraps around to back of bottle...
> 
> I'm happy to report I've finally determined which whiskey came in this distinctive bottle.
> ...


----------



## jmv (Jul 9, 2018)

Update!

I just took a closer look at the 1930 or 1931 edition of the booklet, and I see that Old Overholt American Rye appears to be using the SAME old man with a beard bottle!

http://www.distilleryheritage.com/PDFs/ephemera/cocktails1931.pdf

The website above calls this the 1930 edition, but names the file cocktails1931.pdf - there's a 1931 schedule for the baseball season inside, so that's where the date originates. 

Take a look at page 33 in this edition, and you can see Old Overholt Whisky had three sizes  available; 16 oz, 27 oz, and 32 oz. The earlier Old Cutter bottle looks  like a larger bottle, maybe 27 or 32 oz, whereas the Old Overholt bottle  appears to be closer to my bottle's proportions, and was perhaps the 16  oz size. 



Thus, I must amend my previous post to say the Bearded Old Man Whiskey bottle wasn't used exclusively for Old Cutter, but also may have been used for Old Overholt Whisky, and who knows, perhaps another brand or two? 




jmv said:


> lucyglass said:
> 
> 
> > >Clear bottle w/cap tho dented, can still read the stamped words "Montreal Canada consolidated distilleries made in usa"
> ...


----------

